# safe medications for Cory's?



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello,

Could anyone please tell me what medications (generally speaking) are safe to use with Corydoras species? I know they are sensitive to many medications and I don't like using salt (due to plants in tank).

Does anyone know what medicatons in particular you _can't_ use also?

Please list ingredients if using brand/pruduct names if possible as not all products are available in all regions.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Most meds can be used with cories and other scaleless or sensative fish. Just use a half dose.

Salt will not hurt the plants in the concentrations you should be using it in. Also your med choice will depend on what you are treating for and if possible, remove the sick cory to a quarantine tank.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Just thought I'd throw this in, incase you are noticing a possible sick Cory.

I thought I had a sick Cory a couple of days ago. He seemed to be the only one not interested in the other Cories in the tank. So I took the chance and added 3 more to my 5. I got lucky enough to get 2females and 1male, making it an even number of boys and girls. The little guy has purked right up and seems completly fine now.

But I'd go with Damon, for treatment, just don't use the full amount of whatever stuff you use. Go with half instead.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Thank you, so how does it work? Do the meds work as effectively at half doses? Do you have to dose over a longer period? Or does the fact that the cory's don't have scales mean that the meds work more effectively even at half doses for the normal dosing period?


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Cories aren't completly scaleless, just I guess you could say thin skinned. The meds do not work as effectivley at 1/2 a dose, so you would need to treat longer, and possible see how the medication is affecting them. If there is no difference in their behavior then I think it would be safe to say you could up it a bit. I don't know about the last question, good thought though.

I once used Ich Cure at almost double strengh, (kind of on accident) and my Cories were all fine, and still alive today. So I'm not sure they are as sencitive as sometimes thought


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Only thing is, there are Oto's in the tank also. Will they be alright with higher doses? 

Also, when will I know if the meds are working? I bought some specific anti-fungal med today, I put the broad spectrum in at 3/4 strength yesterday, no change yet, but no-one's died at least. 

Should I wait a week or so before changing meds?

Should I use activated charcoal before changing meds or just do a water change?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

With the otos in the tank, I would move the cories to a QT tank.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Unfortunately I don't have a quarantine tank, I will have to take my chances with the Oto's, so far they're fine but there is no change in the status of the Cories. They have what looks like fungal lesions (white fuzzy lesions) I can't see any sign of improvement although they are still eating. 

One thing I've noticed over the last day or so, is what looks like white mould growing over the surface of the substrate. The substrate is eco-complete, and it has only been in the tank for about a month (the tank itself has been running for over two years, the cories are also new). All water parameter tests are fine, pH. is neutral to slightly acidic, water is very soft.

Should I wait a week or so before changing meds?

Should I use activated charcoal before changing meds or just do a water change?


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Anyone encountered such a phenomenon or able to offer any other advise please?


----------

